# Looking for an odd size large tank



## Scorp (Feb 9, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has ever seen a tank with a 78" x 18" foot print or is custom the only way to find that? 

Thank for any help people


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Most are 24 that's is the norm


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Custom is the only way to get 78"

How tall are you looking for?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a tank for sale...
..72Lx18Dx23H for $150


----------

